# المضخات الغاطسة



## jouini87 (23 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 

​

* المضخات الغاطسة*



 
*هى فى الاصل مضخة طرد مركزية مزود بمحرك احتراق او كهربائى يمكن العمل وهو غاطسا تحت سطح الماء ودائما يكون المحرك الكهربائى فى اسفل....*​ 
*ويعزى هذا الانتشار الكبير للمضخات لتحسين اداء وعمل المحرك بالاضافة الى الوصلات والاسلاك الكهربية والسدادات التى تجعل المحرك معزولا عن الماء عندما يكون مغمورا كما ان يمكن لهذه المحركات ان تعمل بكفاءة فى اعماق تصل (( 150 )) متر تحت سطح الماء اى مايوزى ضغد استاتيكى حوالى ((1,37 * 10^6 بسكال)) ومن اهم مزايا المضخة الغاطسة الاستغناء عن عمود الادارة الطويل ومجموعة كراسى التحميل اللازمة للمضخة التوربينية الراسية والتى تدور بواسطة الالة الادارة او موتور موضوع فوق سطح الارض .... بالاضافة يمكن الاستغناء عن غرفة المضخة اللازمة للمضخة التوربينية ويمكن استخدام المضخات الغاطسة فى اعماق الكبير جداااا حيث يكون تاثيرها قليلا باى انحراف راس او اعوجاج فى تصميم البئر....*​ 

*تركيب المضخة وادارتها* 

*تتكون المضخة من مجموعة المضخة والمحرك الكهربائى كوحدة واحدة ثم انابيب الضخ واخيرا مجموعة الراس وكابل او اسلك الكهربائى المغمور تحت سطح الماء *​ 

*اولاً مجموعة المضخة والمحرك الكهربائى*
*ويصنع عمود الادارة من الحديد الصلب غير قابل للصدا وهو قصير جدا ومركب علية الدفاعات المروحية المصنوعة من البرونز وتكون الدفاعات مغلفة او شبة مغلفة فى حالة استخدام ضغطا عاليا ويتم دخول الماء من المرشح او مصفاه موضوعة بين الموتور الكهربائى والمضخة..*
*اما المحرك المكهربائى فيكون قطرة مساويا طاسة المضخة ولكنة يتميز بانة اطول بكثير من المحركات العادية وهو من النوع الحثى المسمى بمحرك قفص السنجاب والذى يمكن ان يكون من النوع الذى يشحم بالزيت او الماء .. اما اذا كان يشحم بالزيت نجد ان المحرك موجود بداخلة صندوق صلب مملوء بزيت خفيف ذو شدة او قوة عزل عالية ....*
*ويكون هناك عادة سدادة من الزئبق موجودة فوق الارماتور او عضو الانتاج الكهربائى وذلك لمنع تسرب الزيت او دخول الماء عند نقطة مرور عمود الدوران المحرك من خلال العلبة الى الدفاعات المروحية...*
*اما اذا كان المحرك من نوع الذى يبرد ويزيت بواسطة الماء ...*
*ففى هذه الحالة نجد ان يماه البئر يمكن ان تصل الى المحرك حيث نجد عمود الدوران الخاص بالمحرك وكراسى التحميل تعمل فى الواقع داخل المياه اما العضو الساكن من الموتور والذى يتكون من مكجموعة من ريش نصف قطرية فنجدها معزولة عن العمود الدوران وذلك بواسطة حشوة رقيقة من الصلب غير قابل للصدا ... ويحيط بعمود الدوران مصفاه وذلك لمنع دخول شوائب صلبة الى داخل المحرك*

*
*​

*بعد التحدث عن مضخات الغاطسة والاجزاء الاساسية سوف نتحدث عن انزال وتشغيل وادارة المضخات الغاطسة ......*​ 











*




*
*اولا انزال وتشغيل وادارة المضخات*


*ان سهولة تركيب وانزال المضخة الغاطسة يعتبر ميزة هامة من ميزات هذه المضخات حيث يتم انزال مجموعة المضخة والمحرك الكهربائى اولاً داخل البئر . *
*وذلك باضافة وصلات انابيب حسب العمق المطلوب انزال المضخة الية .*
*ويجب اخذ الحظر الكامل اثناء انزال المضخة والانابيب لتجنب اى تحطيم لغلاف الكابل الكهربائى الخارجى العازل للماء بواسطة اصدامها او احتكاكها بانابيب تغليف البئر او انابيب فوهة البئر .*
*ويجب ربط الكابل الكهربائى وتشبتة الى خط انابيب الضخ كل مترين ويثبت خط انابيب الضخ الحامل للمضخة الغاطسة وذلك بواسطة كماشة انابيب تكون موجودة على فوهة البئر ويزود انبوب الضخ بصمام تحكم او تنظيم على فوهة البئر ...*
*ولاتحتاج المضخة الغاطسة الى بيت للمضخة والمحرك على سطح الارض حيث ان المضخة والمحرك موجودان داخل البئر . ولكن توجد بجانب البئر لوحة التحكم الكهربى المتكونة من مفتاح التشغيل وعداد كهربائى بداخل صندوق مضاد للماء...*
*وجدير بالذكر انه يجب بدء تشغيل المضخة وصمام التحكم مقفلا او مفتوحا قليلا .*
*ويجب ان تتم مراقبة نوعية المياه المضخوخة فى بداية الضخ بحيث يجب ان تكون خالية من الطين او الرمل او اى شوائب اخرى واذا كانت المياه المضخوخة تحتوى على طين او رمل او شوائب فمن الخطا ان توقف المضخة لان ذلك يمكن ان يسبب تراكم حبيبات الرمل او طين هذه داخل المضخة وعلى قمة صمام عدم الرجوع وهذا ما يسبب تعطيلها...*
*اما الطريقة المثلى فى حالة وجود هذه الشوائب فهو جعل صمام تحكم مقفولا جزئيا ويستمر الضخ حتى تصبح المياة المضخوخة نظيفة وخالية من الشوائب السابق ذكرها ....*
*ومن ثم يمكن زيادة فتحة صمام التحكم ومراقبة ما اذا كان ازدياد معدل الضخ تسبب فى اخراج شوائب اخرى مع ىمياه البئر المضخوخة ...*
*وان وجدت يمكن تعديل فتحة صمام التحكم بحيث تصبح هذه الشوائب اقل ما يمكن ..*
*وتستمر عملية تعديل فتحة صمام التحكم هذه حتى نصل الى فتح الصمام كاملا وضخ المياه صافيا بدون ان تخرج اى شوائب من البئر فى اى وقت هنا فقط يمكن ايقاف المضخة ... وتكون جاهزة للعمل فى اى وقت اخر بصورة جيدة ...*
*ومن المعروف ان المضخات الغاطسة لا تحتاج الى صيانة الا بعد حوالى 6000 ساعة عمل او ما يعادل سنتى شغل وذلك اذا كانت تعمل فى ظروف عمل مناسبة وسليمة ...*
*وفى هذه الحالة يتم اخراج المضخة من البئر وعمل الصيانة اللازمة لها طبقا لمواصفات وتوجيهات المصنع,,,,,,*

*ثانيا الاعطال الشائعة فى المضخات الغاطسة*

*من الاعطال الشائعة التى تحدث للمضخات الغاطسة هو ان تعمل المضخة ولكن بتصرف اقل من المقدر لها او لا تعطىمياه على الاطلاق*​ 
*1- المحرك يعمل فى الاتجاه العاكسى ...وخصوصا فى مضخات التى تعمل بنظام الكهرباء ثلاثى اطوار*

*2- علو الضغط اكبر من طاقة المضخة الممكنة*

*3- انسداد فتحة السحب الخاصة بالمضخة بواسطة مواد غريبة او ترسبات ملحية او انهيار جوانب البئر فوق فتحة السحب*

*4- انسداد المضخة بواسطة فقاعة هواء او جيب الهواء . حيث يسبب وجود هذا الجيب عدم خروج الماء نهائيا من المضخة*

*5- انخفاض الجهد الكهربائى عن المقدار المطلوب لتشغيل المضخة*

*6- انسداد صمام عدم الرجوع الموجود فوق المضخة*

*7- انسداد انابيب الضخ او التصرف باى عائق*

*8- خطا فى التوصيل الكهربائى*

*9- احتكاك ميكانيكى فى المضخةاو المحرك*

*10- حدوث ثقب فى انابيب الضخ والتصريف تسبب فى تسرب المياه قبل وصولها الى سطح الارض*

​


----------



## jouini87 (23 أبريل 2010)

*اختيار المضخة الغاطسة :*
*يتم اختيار المضخة الغاطسة حسب الغزارة المطلوبة منها و حسب العمق الذي ستوضع فيه و يتم ذلك و فق جداول خاصة ترد ضمن كتالوجات الشركة الصانعة حيث أن المضخة الغاطسة الواحدة لا تملك غزارة ضخ ثابتة و انما تتناقص هذه الغزارة كلما ازداد عمق البئر , و يمكن ملاحظة ذلك من الجدول التالي :*​ 







*حيث نلاحظ أن غزارة الضخ لهذه المضخة كانت **3 **m3/h** عند عمق 5 متر ثم انخفضت بالتدريج حتى أصبحت معدومة عند عمق 68 متر .*
*اختيار مقطع سلك أو كابل التغذية :*
*كما نعلم فإن محرك المضخة الغاطسة يكون متصلاً بالتوربين و يتم تركيبهما في أسفل البئر لذلك فعلينا توصيل التغذية الى المحرك أي الى أسفل البئر و هذا يعني استخدام كبل ذو طول كبير , و كما نعلم فإن زيادة طول كبل التغذية يسبب هبوط في الجهد او التوتر عند نهاية الكبل و بالتالي فإن محرك الغاطسة لا يتلقى التوتر الاسمي اللازم له و هذا يؤدي الى زيادة في التيار المسحوب و بالتالي احتراق ملفات المحرك مما يتلف هذا المحرك .*
*لذلك و حتى نتجنب هذه المشكلة فعلينا زيادة مقطع الكابل المستخدم بشكل مناسب و حساب المقطع المناسب لسلك التغذية لا يحتاج الى فهلوية او حسابات رياضية و إنما تقوم الشركات المصنعة للمضخات الغاطسة بإعطاء جداول خاصة نتمكن من خلالها اختيار المقطع المناسب لكبل التغذية حسب العمق الموافق .*​ 






** تركيب المضخة :*
*تختلف هذه المضخات عن المضخات العامودية بأن المحرك يكون موصول بشكل مباشر بالتوربين و يكون الاثنين ضمن الماء أسفل البئر لذلك لسنا بحاجة هنا لمحاور دوران .*
*المضخات ذات الغزارة و الاستطاعة الكبيرة يتم تركيبها باستخدام أنابيب معدنية .*
*أما المضخات الصغيرة فيتم تركيبها كما يلي :*
*·**توضع المضخة ضمن قفص معدني و يربط القفص بحبل مناسب .*
*·**يتم توصيل فوهة المضخة الى أنبوب بلاستيكي .*
*·**يتم توصيل المضخة الى كبل التغذية و عملية الوصل يجب ان نستخدم فيها عجينة خاصة نسميها في سوريا بالـ ( كوما ) حيث يتم تسخين هذه العجينة في البداية و من ثم لفها و شدها حول الوصلات الكهربائية و بعدها تلف باللاصق الكهربائي العادي و وظيفة هذه العجينة عزل التوصيلات عن الماء و منع و صوله اليها .*
*·**يتم انزال الغاطسة الموجودة ضمن القفص المعدني المربوط بالحبل الى البئر و يتم التنزيل باستخدام الحبل , كما يتم تنزيل الكابل بشكل حذر .*
*·**بعد وصول المضخة للعمق المناسب نقوم بربط الحبل الى فوهة البئر بحيث يكون ثقل المضخة على الحبل و ليس على الانبوب البلاستيكي او الكابل .*
*·**يتم توصيل نهاية الكابل الكهربائي الى اللوحة الكهربائية .*​ 

** أعطال المضخات الغاطسة :*
*إن أغلب أعطال هذا النوع من المضخات يكون سببه كهربائي و بنسبة 90% فإن أي عطل سيؤدي إلى احتراق ملفات المحرك الكهربائي و سأسرد بعض المسببات *
*·**دخول حصى او أجسام صلبة الى مراوح المضخة سيؤدي الى منع دورانها و بالتالي حصول منع قسري للمحرك عن الدوران و عندها تتحول الطاقة الداخلة للمحرك من دورانية الى حرارية بسبب مرور تيار كبير في ملفاته و بالتالي احتراق هذه الملفات .*
*·**حصول هبوط في توتر او جهد الشبكة او انقطاع في أحد أطوار الشبكة , كلا الأمرين يجعل محرك المضخة يقوم بتعويض النقص في التوتر من خلال سحب تيار أكبر و بالتالي تسخين الملفات و احتراقها .*
*·**حصول تسريب كهربائي الى البئر بسبب دخول المياه الى الوصلة الكهربائية الموجودة في الماء, يؤدي لهبوط الجهد على مدخل المحرك و بالتالي مرور تيار كبير في ملفاته و احتراقها .*
*ملاحظة هامة : قبل القيام بأي إجراء يجب علينا فحص مكثف الاقلاع ( موجود ضمن اللوحة الكهربائية ) حيث ان تعطل هذا المكثف يمنع المحرك من الاقلاع .*​ 

** اللوحة الكهربائية :*
*غالباً تحتاج المضخة الغاطسة حتى تعمل الى ( مكثف + مفتاح تشغيل ) فقط و لكن وكما اخبرتكم من قبل ان معظم أسباب احتراقها و تعطلها تحدث لأسباب كهربائية و لذلك يجب تصميم لوحة كهربائية تشمل جميع عناصر الحماية الكهربائية و لكن للأسف فإن معظم اللوحات التي يعطيها البائع للمشتري تكون لوحات تجارية ( هذا عندنا في سوريا ) و هذه اللوحات تحتوي على قاطع و وحدة حماية زيادة الحمل بالإضافة للمكثف و ساعة فولت , وكلها من الأنواع الرديئة .*
*و أنا انصح الأخوة أن تشمل لوحة المضخة على مايلي :*
*·**كونتكتور جيد او قاطع حراري مغناطيسي من نوعية شهيرة .*
*·**قاطع زيادة الحمل **overload**.*
*·**وحدة مراقبة الأطوار او التوتر و ما نسميه في سوريا بقاطع الفاز .*
*·**وحدة مراقبة مستوى الماء .*
*·**ساعة فولت + ساعة أمبير .


موضوع منقول
*​


----------



## sameh halousa (23 أبريل 2010)

مجهود رائع افادك الله


----------



## سلامي هاي (23 أبريل 2010)

الف الف تحية لك


----------



## سلامي هاي (23 أبريل 2010)

الف الف تحية لك


----------



## jouini87 (23 أبريل 2010)

:84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84:


----------



## General michanics (23 أبريل 2010)

عرض جميل نفعك الله بعلمك و عملك


----------



## jomma (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيمن كتب الموضوع ونقله لتعم الفائدة


----------



## jouini87 (24 أبريل 2010)

General michanics قال:


> عرض جميل نفعك الله بعلمك و عملك[/
> QUOTE]
> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم،وبالدراسة اللي متعبتنا كلنا:85::85:
> 
> ...


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (26 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## jouini87 (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني


----------



## jouini87 (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ماهر 1959 (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohmedlatef (18 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من أمثالك ، وربنا يزيدك من العلم ما تبلغ به أعلى الدرجات


----------



## أهرامبكر (18 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك واضح ان فيه خبرة جيدة وفقك الله *


----------



## jouini87 (27 يونيو 2010)

..................................................................


----------



## أهرامبكر (27 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وزادك الله علما


----------



## jouini87 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*كل الشكر لكم*


----------



## المهندس الحالم (22 أغسطس 2010)

ألف شكر 
موضوع جميل ومفيد فعلا​


----------



## jijobran (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس زعيم هيال (23 أغسطس 2010)

يجب التاكيد على اثنين بالمضخات الغاطسه هما الثرموستات حيث يجب ان يزود المحرك بثرموستات لتجنب ارتفاع حرارة المحرك بسبب انخفاض الجهد او دخول حصاة للبشاره وبالتالي زيادة الحمل والثاني العزل من ناحية الكيبل ip=55 على الاقل كي لايدخل الماء للمحرك وكذلك الميكانيكل سيل يجب ان يكون دبل -مزدوج ونوع جيد ويكون عزل الغاطس بصوره عامه ip=68 مع ملاحظة المياه المستخدم فيها الغاطس مياه مجاري او عذبه او ملحيه كي نحدد الكيس والبشاره


----------



## م.م فادي (23 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع اكثر من هام 

شكرا لك اخت جوين على نشره


----------



## ahmed malik (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## المهندس الحالم (10 يوليو 2012)

ممكن أسأل عن وظيفة الـ Automatic Alternator 
حيث أن الاستشارى طالب هذه المواصفات 
Controls: Wall mounted, in a NEMA 250, Type 1 enclosure. Controls
consist of 5 mercury float switches in NEMA 250, Type 6 enclosures,
mounting rod, and electric cables. Include an automatic alternator to
alternate operation of pump units on successive cycles

؟
.
هل من إفاده ؟


----------



## سعيد معمل (10 يوليو 2012)

أخى الكريم جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nmrf (31 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ويا ريت تفدنا اكتر فى اختيار الممضخات وحساب الضاغط الكلى للمضخات


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (31 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 أغسطس 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## حيدر سعد (6 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع​


----------



## mahmod_yosry (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ولكن هل يوجد موضوع خاص بالطلمبات الغاطسة للصرف (Sewage and drainage)


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدماضى (17 مايو 2013)

نفع الله بكم


----------



## mhmd brakat (7 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الموضوع الشيق 
عندي سؤال انا عندي مزرعة وفيها بير على عمق 140 متر وموجود فيه طلمبة غاطسة بس ابغى احولها لتشتغل بالطاقة الشمسية ولكن المشكلة اني قالولي انها في البداية بتسحب كهرباء اعلى وعايز احسب محتاج كام وات يشغلها في البداية علما ان الطلمبة 10 حصان فهل وحدة 8 كيلووات يشغلوها ولا لازم اكتر ولو اكتر ممكن يكون كام كيلو؟

شكرا


----------



## مرتضى ال جحمان (12 أغسطس 2013)

متعك الله بالصحه والعافية


----------



## محمود عبدالمتكبر (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عايز اعرف طريقة تركيبها وانواعها


----------



## honhon (4 أكتوبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## محمود عبدالمتكبر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*ايوة دة*

هوة دة


----------



## حسام جيرةالله (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## الحلايقة (13 نوفمبر 2013)

تشغيل مضخات الابار عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية .

نحن شركة خليل حمدان خليل واولاده : 
وكلاء شركة هيتاشي اليابانية لانظمة المعدات الصناعية في الاردن والشرق الاوسط .

دراسة وتصميم وتصنيع وتنفيذ انظمة تشغيل مضخات المياه ( الغاطسة و السطحية ) والتي تعمل بأنظمة الطاقة الشمسية بمواصفات عالية الجودة والكفاءة , بأداء متميز وسهولة الاستخدام .

بعض المشاريع المنفذة ( بأنظمة الطاقة الشمسية ) :

1. تشغيل محطة تحلية ماء عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية بقدرة 50 متر مكعب ماء بالساعة.
- لمشاهدة الفيديو على اليوتوب . http://youtu.be/SvtpK8r0mjc 

2. تشغيل مضخة ماء غاطسة على عمق 70 متر بقدرة 15 كيلوواط .
- لمشاهدة الفيديو على اليوتوب . http://youtu.be/iRvCVHLNmYA 

3. تشغيل مضخة ماء غاطسة على عمق 70 متر بقدرة 18.5 كيلوواط + وتشغيل مضخة ماء سطحية بقدرة 11 كيلوواط 
- لمشاهدة الفيديو على اليوتوب . http://youtu.be/408HCfZww20

4. تشغيل مضخة ماء غاطسة على عمق 150 متر بقدرة 22 كيلوواط عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية 
- لمشاهدة الفيديو على اليوتوب . http://youtu.be/b_jCyGivFmk 


ملاحظة : يعمل النظام في فصل الشتاء من 5 – 6 ساعات , وفي فصل الصيف من 9-10 ساعات.
وذلك حسب الاشعاع الشمسي لكل دولة.


للتواصل وللمزيد من المعلومات عن طريق

Murad Khalil
Executive Director


Skype Name : Muradhitachi

*KHKSCO Group*
*Khalil Hamdan Khalil & Sons Co.*
Agents & Manufactures
Authorized Master Dealer of
* HITACHI* ( Inverter-Switches-Hoist-Motors )
Jordan-Amman Abu Alanda
101 Abdulkareem Al-Hadeed Street


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فى علمكم وعملكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jalmodk (5 نوفمبر 2014)

مقالة رائعة حول ما نسميه في سوريا "الغطاسات" جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات التي أطلعتنا بها
و زادك الله علما و فهما و توفيقاً

في الحقيقة لدي سؤال أتمنى لو أجد إجابة له
عندما تعمل المضخة (أي مضخة و ليس فقط غطاسة) في حالة التشغيل الجاف أو ما سيمى بالـ Dry Run فماذا سيحدث للتيار المسحوب من قبل المضخة ؟ هل سيرتفع أم سينخفض ؟ أود أن أعرف الاجابة لكي أعلم ما نوع عنصر الحماية الذي يجب وضعه ؟ هل أضع
Over Current Relay أم Under Current Relay ؟

مرة أخرى أحب أن أقول لك من نهاية عام 2014 شكرا لموضوعك المكتوب في عام 2010.


----------



## ahmed-mahmoud (5 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك موضوع روعة


----------



## sameh younis (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكرا لمجهودك بس فيه ملحوظة بسيطة إتجاه دوران الطلمبة مهم جدا وبيكون موضح عيها فى حالة عدم وضوح إتجاه السهم بيكون الشائع عكس عقارب الساعة وللجميع حق التصحيح 
*


----------



## yomna.237 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

هل من الممكن تركيب طلمبة غاطسة فى خزان حريق 10 متر مكعب علما بأن الخزان فيبر جلاس وموجود بالسطح


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Sh-engineer (12 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
أرجو الافادة بخصوص الموضوع الحالي من الناحية الكهربائية : هل يجوز توصيل مضخات 2.2kw على لوحات تحكم 5.5 kw >> وشكرا


----------



## اخصائي توليد طاقة (12 يوليو 2015)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## اخصائي توليد طاقة (12 يوليو 2015)

Sh-engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
> أرجو الافادة بخصوص الموضوع الحالي من الناحية الكهربائية : هل يجوز توصيل مضخات 2.2kw على لوحات تحكم 5.5 kw >> وشكرا


لابد من أن تكون الفولتية التي تعمل عليها المضخة مساوية للفولتية المستمدة من لوحة التحكم، واذا بالامكان من لوحة التحكم اعطاء 2.2 كيلوفولت فهو ممكن


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (4 أغسطس 2015)

نقل جيد وتعميم للفائدة موفق جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## sang (9 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك و نفع الناس بهذا العلم


----------

